# mossberg 835 problems



## okie22

I bought a new 835 last feb and not all the time but sometimes it ejects a new shell out the bottom of the gun, below the lift arm, and my second shot is nothing but a click. The third shot cycles in fine but by that time im lost. My friends and I have gotten to call it donating bullets to the duck gods because I usually am in knee to waist deep water and the shells dont float very well. If any of you have any advice for me it woudl be appreciated. I plan on sending the gun back to mossberg to hahve them fix ti after duck season but if i could make it stop for now that would be great. Thanks

Reagan


----------



## dosch

Sell it or throw it away. My brother used to have one til he used it like a sludge hammer and beat it into pieces. Life is too short to hunt with a mossberg....

Everything you described is exactly what would happen to him. Shells would eject or a misfire would happen.


----------



## Bauer

Id recommend taking it to the store you bought it from and have them look at it, something in its workmanship is defective. I owned an 835 pump for several years and never had a problem with it, but I made sure I cleaned it a few times through the season, as well as at the end of each season. Proper care goes a long way in how a gun will work. Its really very simple to drop the trigger/slide assemblies out of the gun, If you watch how you take it apart, you can put it back together.
If you were a bit closer haha, id be willing to take a look at it for ya. I cant really diagnose it for you without better info, but most stores will take a look at it for free if you bought it there, or other sporting goods stores may charge a small fee, but shooting (or rather wasting) 3.5 inch shells and all the ones your donating to the ponds, you'll have that money made up quick. :beer:

Ive owned a few guns in my past, mostly all the name brands, mossberg, rem. winchester, etc. The mossberg being the one Ive owned for the most amount of time. It was a great gun, not worth beating to pieces when a little time can have it working better than anything else.

Everybody has their preference, but I found the mossberg to be the most comfortable shooting gun I have ever shot. The only one I have found to be remotely close to it is my Benelli Nova I currently own.

Post up the outcome on what happens, Good Luck and stick with it, you will like the results. :sniper:


----------



## okie22

yeah i love how it shoots and your right it is very easy to take apart. I have tried to keep it good and clean but it still does it anyhow. I will take it to have someone look at it. Thanks very much.


----------



## 2eagles

My 835 has done the same thing. Cost me big time this season on something I've never done. I spotted a small group of mallards on a creek and snuck up in them. They were grouped real tight when I jumped them. First shot - two drakes down. Second shot - click. Third shot - duck down. Ducks still in range - out of shells. I would have had a chance at four ducks with three shells. Darn. Jim


----------



## hunter3705

I guess I'm lucky: I have an 835 and it's never given me any problems. It's fired every kind of shell you could imagine, often mixed in the magazine. I'm sorry you're having so much trouble with it, that is annoying. Mossberg's customer service is supposed to be pretty good, and the gun's still under warranty. You should consider shipping it back to the factory and let them get it working right for you. The customer service number for Mossberg is (800) 363-3555. Good luck with it.


----------



## NDTerminator

Seems the guys that have used 835's either love em' or hate em', no middle ground at all.

I'm of the hate em' group. I had two, both were lemons out of the box. One failed to feed/eject, the other failed to fire! Seems to me these are the kind of little issues that should be caught before it leaves the factory!

The next one might be great, but for sure I'll never know because I'll never own another one...


----------



## water_swater

I sent in an 835 absolutely beat to piss, a plastic piece had wore out, had a single shot for a day, I was pist, I let it sit in the garage for 2 months thinking its life was done, one day I was like I might as well send it in. So I did rusty and dusty as hell. They sent it back with new composite forearm and stock and new action for nothing! Awesome customer service, they even paid my shipping back.


----------



## okie22

so here this thead is back from the dead. And now I have sent the stupid gun back to mossberg twice for the same problem and low and behold, I went to shoot sporting clays yesterday and out of a 50 shot round, had it drop 3 un shot bulletts out the bottom of the damn thing. The really sad thing is, I love the freaking gun. I love it so much that last year, while it was at mossberg during duck season, i bought an over and under to hunt with in the mean time and then went back to the mossy. I have seen a little about adjusting(bending) the arms that retain the shells in the mag tube to cure the problem. It is always the second shot when i get the click, so I think, that when the gun recoils, it jars it just enough to allow the new shell in the magazine to slip over the retainer. Anyone have any info about doing adjusting the retainers? Thanks

Reagan


----------



## bandmiller2

Okie,I don't have an exact cause for the shell drop but get in a safe place cycle some shells slowly and see what holds them when you rack the action.You just know its something simple cureable with a slight bend or adjustment.Many problems can be cured with polishing parts.Study it and let us know. Frank C.


----------



## driggy

You might try sending it back to Mossberg and demamnding a new gun as they've had three times, ancan't get it right. Let them know you are posting on outdoor forums and have read that others have had the same issues. They might send you a real nice one to get a good report out there.


----------



## bigpipesT

dosch said:


> Sell it or throw it away. My brother used to have one til he used it like a sludge hammer and beat it into pieces. Life is too short to hunt with a mossberg....
> 
> Everything you described is exactly what would happen to him. Shells would eject or a misfire would happen.


i dont agree with that statement, i have an 835 accu mag and its never given me a problem. i think mossberg is a good gun for what its worth.


----------



## Unrated

Well if it's any consolation I had a new Browning BPS do the same thing, I ended up getting a 835 the BPS was one problem after another(The dealer I bought the gun from let me trade even up). And yes you guessed it the 835 has been bulletproof! Go figure..


----------



## duckmander

Unrated said:


> Well if it's any consolation I had a new Browning BPS do the same thing, I ended up getting a 835 the BPS was one problem after another(The dealer I bought the gun from let me trade even up). And yes you guessed it the 835 has been bulletproof! Go figure..


I have a 935 I will trade you even up for any browning.


----------



## Unrated

I've heard good & bad about the Mossberg 935 auto, I like the SX-3 Winchester auto. I haven't heard of many problems with it.


----------



## Bernie P.

Ive had my 835 a few years now and never had a problem.


----------



## sharptail1980

If you never take this gun apart to clean it it works good i shot one last season and the butt came loose and thats when the problems started. I tightened it but after that it started to miss fire so i took it apart cleaned the gun spotless it work well for a hunt or two then came the miss fires again...love the gun when it works but i think ill switch back to remington


----------



## KurtR

if you need a fence post anywhere, that has been the only thing i have found a mossberg to be good for.


----------



## okoutlaw

Ive had an 835 for about 5 years now and absolutely love it from turkeys to geese its done it all. Have had a few misfires with black coud ammo but thats cool cause that stuff is too expensive anyways. Seems like most people who have trouble with both the 835 and the 935 are having said cycling/feeding/ejecting problems with 2 3/4 inch ammo wich both guns will shoot but were not designed for. I say stick to the heavy hitters the guns were made for and most complaints will go away.


----------



## Bernie P.

Since I was unable to find #4 or 6 shot to load myself I broke down and bought a box of 3" Win turkey shells.With these I do sometimes have a shell drop out.Piss's me off :evil: !


----------



## 8x56mn

Your problem is simple, your shell stop is bent so that it doesn not protrude eneough to catch the head of the shell. You can easaly bend it out.


----------



## GSPMIKE

I always thought this problem was from not coming all way back with my pump.

It seems that if i am shooting fast and basically only pump far enough back for the shell to eject but not pump all the way back to where it stops, my second shot would go right out the bottom of the gun.

I have a mossy 500 but have see this happen on other guns too.

The guys i shoot with call it short stroking..
I make it a mental note to slam the gun all the way open when I'm cycling thru shells and this happens very rarely now.


----------

